# Life expectancy of LCD



## dimasafr (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone says (inc. tech specs) that life expectancy of an LCD TV or Monitor is around 50000 hrs, basically as long as back light lasts. Bearing that in mind i have bought a 42in LG LCD. Then my 6 year old, 17in developed vertical courful lines running through it (it is a Monitor and not VGA or driver problem since I hooked it up to TV and it worked OK).
After googling around I notised that it is quite common for LCDs to develop such lines as a resault of gradual "wear and tear" as they are being used. When it comes to life expectancy everyone quates 50000 -back lite life, but why noone mentiones "the lines problem" ???
What is really life expectancy of LCD (both TVs and Monitors) ???


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's rated for 60000 lamp life. So, running it 16 hours daily should last you more than 10 years.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

current day lcd's they state 60yrs or more

i won't be around to verify if it is fact or not


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I suspect some electronic component or circuit board like the power supply board will end up failing before the display itself wears out. My Samsung 53" had an issue right out of the box and had to be replaced. So far so good with the new one for 7 months so far.....


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

dai said:


> current day lcd's they state 60yrs or more
> 
> i won't be around to verify if it is fact or not



Who is claiming 60 year warranty????? Can you name any brand


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when i bought the samsung last xmas i was looking at the brochures for panasonic and sony

one of them stated you would be able to pass it on in your will as the screen had a life expectancy of over 60yrs


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Back in January when I bought my Samsung LCD I reshuffled my TVs and tossed the 19" Mitsu (push button non-cable tuner) I bought in 1982. How ironic I bought it from Circuit City when they were a new company and tossed it as CC went out of business. It was still working fine. Yesterday I tossed my GF's 20 year old 19" Zenith, which also worked fine... for what it was. I seriously doubt any of these modern LCD and Plasma TVs will duplicate that kind of durability... that is if we are patient enough to try to keep them as technology advances.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the samsung 55 inch with led b/lights was outdated before i took delivery of it they already had the coloured backlights in the pipeline


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Raylo said:


> Back in January when I bought my Samsung LCD I reshuffled my TVs and tossed the 19" Mitsu (push button non-cable tuner) I bought in 1982. How ironic I bought it from Circuit City when they were a new company and tossed it as CC went out of business. It was still working fine. Yesterday I tossed my GF's 20 year old 19" Zenith, which also worked fine... for what it was. I seriously doubt any of these modern LCD and Plasma TVs will duplicate that kind of durability... that is if we are patient enough to try to keep them as technology advances.


Old equipment were pretty good. I still own a 1984 sony 21 inch given to me by my father still in good shape.:wink::wink:


----------

